# I got a green egg today!



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

It has been forever since I had green egg layers. One of my favorite things is to have a huge variety of colors in my egg basket. This is more of an olive green but so pretty. I have 5 that should lay green so I hope the shades vary greatly.


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

Beautiful! I love those colorful eggs  I have a hen that's laying that exact same colour right now


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you! I think I get way too excited over eggs! Lol Cool, it's a good color. My first thought was aw but I wanted brighter green. Then I put it with the other colors and thought nope, that's gorgeous! Lol


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

We have green egg layers too!


----------



## MtnRidgeFarm (Dec 6, 2017)

Love it! We just added 9 olive eggers to our flock! I love the variety!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats! I do miss the colored eggs, but all the easter eggers we had were very wild and crazy so we sold them.


----------



## Luvgoats! (Jan 20, 2018)

here's some of mine  a fresh hen started laying again!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oooohhhhh luvgoats those are so pretty!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Congrats! I do miss the colored eggs, but all the easter eggers we had were very wild and crazy so we sold them.


Here is how mine act. Of course their torture sessions (IE being carried everywhere while being kissed and hugged by a 7 y/o)
were started as day old chicks. Lol


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

yay eggs!!!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I love colored eggs! Our EE's are starting to lay and I'm so excited. We have a pretty avocado green. I annoy my family obsessing over them lol I want to add dark brown egg layers to our flock this year.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

billiejw89 said:


> I love colored eggs! Our EE's are starting to lay and I'm so excited. We have a pretty avocado green. I annoy my family obsessing over them lol I want to add dark brown egg layers to our flock this year.


This was the first one from my EE girls so I understand the excitement! Lol I had a couple that layed the most gorgeous dark chocolate eggs before my flock was wiped out last year. That is on my chicken want list, too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice!! We have some olive eggers we're hoping lay soon and I have a couple green egg birds coming as chicks end of Feb. We have lots of Ameraucanas/EEs and we are getting lots of blue eggs right now. I'm hoping to get more green and chocolate colored eggs this year. Need to find me some marans! I've had a hard time growing marans lately.


----------

